# To everyone taking the test on Friday



## BirdGrave (Oct 17, 2018)

Good luck.  You've worked hard to prepare and it's about to pay off.  Remember to put your formula sheet on top and take a copy of Graffeo and you'll be fine.  

One more thing, you might get some questions concerning ANSI device numbers and descriptions.

Make sure to take this sheet with you in case it comes up.  Easy points to not leave on the table.  

http://www.gegridsolutions.com/multilin/notes/ref/ANSi.pdf


----------



## Drewism (Oct 17, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> Good luck.  You've worked hard to prepare and it's about to pay off.  Remember to put your formula sheet on top and take a copy of Graffeo and you'll be fine.
> 
> One more thing, you might get some questions concerning ANSI device numbers and descriptions.
> 
> ...


Normally I am not optimistic but I have a decent feeling about this. Good printout. I already have it in my binder. 

We will be fine. In fact, I'm looking forward to it. It's going to be fun.


----------



## BirdGrave (Oct 17, 2018)

Drewism said:


> Normally I am not optimistic but I have a decent feeling about this. Good printout. I already have it in my binder.
> 
> We will be fine. In fact, I'm looking forward to it. It's going to be fun.


I'll tell you, you'll be amazed at how fast the 8 hours go.  I can barely abide sitting for a 2-hour car ride, but even at the 4-hour mark for the morning and afternoon, I would have killed for more review time.  And I finished at least an hour early for each part.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 17, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> I'll tell you, you'll be amazed at how fast the 8 hours go.  I can barely abide sitting for a 2-hour car ride, but even at the 4-hour mark for the morning and afternoon, I would have killed for more review time.  And I finished at least an hour early for each part.


I took the last paper FE exam back in 2013 and those hours flew by. Even during the 4 hour LEED exam felt like an hour. It's all relative. Anyway, it's time to ditch that EIT for something better!


----------



## rmsg (Oct 18, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> Good luck.  You've worked hard to prepare and it's about to pay off.  Remember to put your formula sheet on top and take a copy of Graffeo and you'll be fine.
> 
> One more thing, you might get some questions concerning ANSI device numbers and descriptions.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I also have the same printout of ANSI in my binder. I am too expecting (may be one) question where I have to use this ANSI sheet. Do you remember how hard were Switchgear Protection and Coordination questions ? This time a lot of focus is on that topic (13 questions)..


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 18, 2018)

I have the ANSI list too but this one looks a little neater so I printed it out.  Thanks guys I'm cautiously optimistic.  I've definitely put in the time.  No this is not going to be fun.  This is an all out war against the evil exam.  It's like playing golf.  It's you against the course and old man par.  Every time you birdie a hole you piss off the course.  When you break par for 18 holes you break the spirit of the course.  You win.  Same with the exam.  Each question you get right is a dagger and the exam bleeds a little more.  It will try to throw you off the ledge and you will definitely lose your footing multiple times but in the end you will have poked so many holes there won't be much left of it and you will be left standing.  Ok you're right this will be fun!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 18, 2018)

Drewism said:


> We will be fine. In fact, I'm looking forward to it. It's going to be fun.


I'm starting to get pumped!!!!!


----------



## RadioBox (Oct 18, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> Good luck.  You've worked hard to prepare and it's about to pay off.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I put in a lot of study time for this exam, and I feel extremely confident. last few days will not make up for 6-8 months of study time, so I'm just going to relax. Friday can't come fast enough. =)


----------



## Drewism (Oct 18, 2018)

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm starting to get pumped!!!!!


So you're pumped too, huh? I just wanna take a whole bunch of caffeine, go all out and get it done. I hate having this burden hang over me. I'm more fascinated just seeing the exam itself since there's a whole lot of gossip about it.



RadioBox said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I put in a lot of study time for this exam, and I feel extremely confident. last few days will not make up for 6-8 months of study time, so I'm just going to relax. Friday can't come fast enough. =)


You're absolutely right. I'm trying to wind down a bit. If I didn't study a certain topic in these 6 months then I'm just going to refer to it in my references during the exam. There's only so much we can learn in a certain period of time.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Drewism said:


> So you're pumped too, huh? I just wanna take a whole bunch of caffeine, go all out and get it done. I hate having this burden hang over me. I'm more fascinated just seeing the exam itself since there's a whole lot of gossip about it.
> 
> You're absolutely right. I'm trying to wind down a bit. If I didn't study a certain topic in these 6 months then I'm just going to refer to it in my references during the exam. There's only so much we can learn in a certain period of time.


Just expect to see A LOT of material you haven't seen/heard of/knew existed before...


----------



## Drewism (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Just expect to see A LOT of material you haven't seen/heard of/knew existed before...


Oh, believe me, I'm expecting it and I know there's no much I could have done during studying. I'm sure a lot of these questions throw almost everyone off. I'm prepared to look things up and make educated guesses, unfortunately.

I guess for this exam you basically study concepts and the rest is done during the exam with references.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Just expect to see A LOT of material you haven't seen/heard of/knew existed before...


This. Listen to this Vermont hooligan. Some stuff will also be suspiciously easy. Stay sharp and watch your units.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> This. Listen to this Vermont hooligan. Some stuff will also be suspiciously easy. Stay sharp and watch your units.






Drewism said:


> Oh, believe me, I'm expecting it and I know there's no much I could have done during studying. I'm sure a lot of these questions throw almost everyone off. I'm prepared to look things up and make educated guesses, unfortunately.
> 
> I guess for this exam you basically study concepts and the rest is done during the exam with references.


And learn everything you can about Liquid Sodium flow characteristics through a pipe


----------



## RadioBox (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> And learn everything you can about Liquid Sodium flow characteristics through a pipe


lol, I really doubt that


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

RadioBox said:


> lol, I really doubt that


You won't doubt it during the April 2019 exam


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE you're posting in the electrical power sub forum.  I seriously doubt "Liquid Sodium flow characteristics through a pipe" will show up on an electrical exam .


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Just ask @squaretaper PE


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 18, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> I have the ANSI list too but this one looks a little neater so I printed it out.  Thanks guys I'm cautiously optimistic.  I've definitely put in the time.  No this is not going to be fun.  This is an all out war against the evil exam.  It's like playing golf.  It's you against the course and old man par.  Every time you birdie a hole you piss off the course.  When you break par for 18 holes you break the spirit of the course.  You win.  Same with the exam.  Each question you get right is a dagger and the exam bleeds a little more.  It will try to throw you off the ledge and you will definitely lose your footing multiple times but in the end you will have poked so many holes there won't be much left of it and you will be left standing.  Ok you're right this will be fun!


What an interesting and clever way of characterizing the feeling of taking the P.E. exam.... good luck to you next week !


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> What an interesting and clever way of characterizing the feeling of taking the P.E. exam.... good luck to you next week !


NCEES is angry because so many people passed in April. They're out for blood this time...


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> NCEES is angry because so many people passed in April. They're out for blood this time...


I guess we angered the NCEES gods last Spring....


----------



## Drewism (Oct 18, 2018)

I guess "liquid sodium flow characteristics through a pipe" will be covered under the Electrical General Mechanics of Fluid Flow Through Wires scope of the exam. I think I got a reference on that!


----------



## BirdGrave (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> And learn everything you can about Liquid Sodium flow characteristics through a pipe


That's an overly complicated way to tell people to drink after they're done with the exam.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Oct 18, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> ME_VT_PE said:
> 
> 
> > And learn everything you can about Liquid Sodium flow characteristics through a pipe
> ...


He deemed by the time they finish the exam they will realize what he actually meant


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah I'm slow.  I just got his post lol.  Good times!  Good luck everyone


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> NCEES is angry because so many people passed in April. They're out for blood this time...


actually the % of people who passed in april was much lower than ever.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 18, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> actually the % of people who passed in april was much lower than ever.


The NCEES Gods are angry. Also, why is no one worried about all of the flooding at the NCEES facility in Clemson SC? Results will definitely be delayed


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 18, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> The NCEES Gods are angry. Also, why is no one worried about all of the flooding at the NCEES facility in Clemson SC? Results will definitely be delayed


----------



## BirdGrave (Oct 18, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> actually the % of people who passed in april was much lower than ever.


&lt;-- Made it on The Ark.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Oct 18, 2018)

^^^Amen!   that was rough!


----------



## BirdGrave (Oct 18, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> ^^^Amen!   that was rough!


It's annoying the vets can never talk about it because 6 months later there are still questions I want to whine about.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 19, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Also, why is no one worried about all of the flooding at the NCEES facility in Clemson SC? Results will definitely be delayed


----------



## sayed (Oct 23, 2018)

3 more days!

be cool and stay calm. remember, usually only 30% do not pass on first try


----------



## LJEngineer (Oct 23, 2018)

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck - all those taking the exam! Relax, breathe in, and do your very best. The only thing I keep reminding myself is that I am guaranteedly going to see topics I don't know on exam day, and I can't let that rattle me at all.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 23, 2018)

LesJohn said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone good luck - all those taking the exam! Relax, breathe in, and do your very best. The only thing I keep reminding myself is that I am guaranteedly going to see topics I don't know on exam day, and I can't let that rattle me at all.


Thank you and good luck to you as well. I'm not going to stress over it. Just going to walk in, do my thing and leave. I know for sure we'll see topics we've never seen before which is unfortunate. Just keep your mind straight, don't freak out and do your best.


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 24, 2018)

i keep getting frustrated looking at topics that are 1 or 2 questions on the exam.  

stopping.

i'm really good at 3PH circuits and NEC, really good.  and that about 1/3 of the exam.  I will find one of those to start the exam day with.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 24, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> i keep getting frustrated looking at topics that are 1 or 2 questions on the exam.
> 
> stopping.
> 
> i'm really good at 3PH circuits and NEC, really good.  and that about 1/3 of the exam.  I will find one of those to start the exam day with.


Same here. Stuff like grounding or illumination I'll probably just look up. I'm getting tired of studying. It's too much. I want to relax.


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 24, 2018)

Ok, spring on garage just broke and couldn’t open it and get cars out.  Boy am I lucky this didn’t happen day of the exam!  Be sure to park outside your garage in case it breaks or the power goes out!


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 24, 2018)

Good luck to everyone taking the exam on Friday. As some have already said here, stay calm, take tomorrow off and give your brain a break. Ypu'll be glad you did on Friday morning because if you haven't learned whatever it is by know you won't learn it in the next 24 hours.

Will keep everyone in my prayers...


----------



## JohnLee (Oct 24, 2018)

txjennah said:


>


@txjennah spam GOAT you are the life of EB i'm just catching up on some thread lol


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 25, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> Ok, spring on garage just broke and couldn’t open it and get cars out.  Boy am I lucky this didn’t happen day of the exam!  Be sure to park outside your garage in case it breaks or the power goes out!


Wow something I would have never thought of.  I keep my car parked in the garage.  If the power goes out I have an emergency release so I can open the garage door manually.  If the spring breaks then oh well it wasn't meant to be!

Actually I think I'll park it outside just like you mentioned!


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 25, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Good luck to everyone taking the exam on Friday. As some have already said here, stay calm, take tomorrow off and give your brain a break. Ypu'll be glad you did on Friday morning because if you haven't learned whatever it is by know you won't learn it in the next 24 hours.
> 
> Will keep everyone in my prayers...


Exactly my thoughts as well.  Today I'm not really studying.  Just chilling at home this morning, had breakfast with my wife and toddler and upstairs in my study man cave making sure all my notes/tabs are organized like I want them, reviewing where most of my go-to material is on my references and making sure I have everything packed the way I want to bring to the exam.  Also making sure I have my authorization form and no contraband items (no pens, pencils, anything electronic except calculator, loose paper, etc.).

Good luck everyone!

Pass or fail, I highly recommend Zach Stone's review course.  I hope I do it justice by passing lol.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 25, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> Exactly my thoughts as well.  Today I'm not really studying.  Just chilling at home this morning, had breakfast with my wife and toddler and upstairs in my study man cave making sure all my notes/tabs are organized like I want them, reviewing where most of my go-to material is on my references and making sure I have everything packed the way I want to bring to the exam.  Also making sure I have my authorization form and no contraband items (no pens, pencils, anything electronic except calculator, loose paper, etc.).
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Pass or fail, I highly recommend Zach Stone's review course.  I hope I do it justice by passing lol.


I had an upstairs study-man cave too !...Good luck to you tomorrow !!


----------



## RadioBox (Oct 25, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> Pass or fail, I highly recommend Zach Stone's review course.  I hope I do it justice by passing lol.




I feel the same way. I can’t say enough great things about Zach Stone’s review course. 

D-day is a few hours away. In a strange way I already feel relieved. I studied hard for this exam, and I’m 100% ready.

Good luck Everyone!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2018)

24 hours from now, we'll all be dazed and brain dead, but DONE.  Good luck! You worked hard, now it's time to get in there and GET IT.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Oct 25, 2018)

Good luck guys. You can do it!


----------

